# Favorite Video game music



## Ceepea (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a bunch! But here's a few;





 - Best Boss Music ever!!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue Wizard said:


>


OH SHIT. How could I have forgot Q2???? And Carmageddon 2??


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 22, 2015)

My fav Q2 song...


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 22, 2015)

Moto Racer 2!!


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 22, 2015)

Both bands are great live.


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 22, 2015)

Pinworm said:


> Both bands are great live.


Dude, that castelvania music is SICK AS FUCK....

Reminded me of Guilty Gear X!!! Posts to follow!!!

FUCKERS!!!


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 23, 2015)

Classic soundtracks...


----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Mar 25, 2015)

One of the eeriest songs in any game IMO..... and the one part that uses major chords and sus chords is absolutely beautiful too... 1:25ish for that small 'interlude'..... Back in 1995, Diablo had awesome graphics and the music and sounds were really creepy to boot.... "FRESH MEAT!!"





Another nice melodic song, the FF series has too many good songs to list....


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 25, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Classic soundtracks...


Def two of my fav's..... The best OST of 'real songs' is still Vice City, IMO. I don't know if there will ever be an non-original OST that good again. It was too perfect for the game.... lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## vostok (Mar 25, 2015)

*Rambo* a commodore pc game from the 1980s yee haw!!!


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 25, 2015)

This might be one of the most beautiful pieces of music ever written, IMO...


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> One of the eeriest songs in any game IMO..... and the one part that uses major chords and sus chords is absolutely beautiful too... 1:25ish for that small 'interlude'..... Back in 1995, Diablo had awesome graphics and the music and sounds were really creepy to boot.... "FRESH MEAT!!"....










I can remember a couple creepy ones. Still a big Resident Evil fan.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)

Can't forget anamanaguchi


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Mar 26, 2015)

Not music. But it's lols.


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 26, 2015)

I want a Pina Colada now.... lol


----------



## Ceepea (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## j0yr1d3 (Mar 27, 2015)

Ceepea said:


> Def two of my fav's..... The best OST of 'real songs' is still Vice City, IMO. I don't know if there will ever be an non-original OST that good again. It was too perfect for the game.... lol


Yeah Vice City was good. I'd say almost every GTA soundtrack is perfect though. San Andreas with all the "gangsta rap" was pretty awesome. 3 and 5 are probably the worst and even they are ok.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## a senile fungus (Mar 27, 2015)

Nostalgia - The Hero (Full) 1080p (HD):


----------



## Ceepea (Apr 2, 2015)

j0yr1d3 said:


> Yeah Vice City was good. I'd say almost every GTA soundtrack is perfect though. San Andreas with all the "gangsta rap" was pretty awesome. 3 and 5 are probably the worst and even they are ok.


They were for sure, I guess being an 80's kid I got more nostalgic with Vice City than I did with any other. lol


----------



## 2paranoid (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Ceepea (Apr 2, 2015)

I was an avid "Duke" fan.... Loved the living SHIT outta those games.....

"SHAKE IT BABY..."


----------



## Nutadactyl (Jul 5, 2015)

I was so lame I played in an all snes band. Ahahahahaha! The advantage rules.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)

It's simple. We kill the Batman.


----------



## Pinworm (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Kriiture (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Nugachino (Sep 22, 2016)

I like the Breaking Benjamin track in Halo 2. The big fight scene.


----------



## frankoo (Dec 24, 2016)

One soundtrack I can’t get enough of is Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light.


----------

